# cable replacement



## will zxc (Dec 14, 2015)

need to replace steering control lever cable on track drive
any suggestions right side cable need slack to remove


----------



## will zxc (Dec 14, 2015)

hss928a


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

HSS928A AT or HSS928A ATD:

No. 20: CABLE, STEERING - 54720-V45-A01 - $9.18 [for one cable]

AT: Honda Power Equipment HSS928A AT HANDLEBAR (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation
ATD: Honda Power Equipment HSS928A ATD HANDLEBAR (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

From: hondapartsnation.com

All models lookup: Honda Power Equipment Snow Blower OEM Parts, CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Will


----------

